# Trailer advice



## Dec66 (3 Mar 2016)

Yes, there's probably lots of these threads but mine's a little different.

I have a daughter who turned four last week. She has a genetic condition called Sotos Syndrome, and without going into it too much, two of the symptoms are development delay (in the cognitive sense) and above average height.

Cognitively, she's somewhere between two and half and three; height wise she's about the size of a seven year old. She can't yet ride a bike (she gets on, but hasn't worked out how to pedal forward), so I'm in the market for a trailer that (1) would be suitable for a 7-year-old child in terms of the max permissible height and weight, (2) is comfortable enough that she could sit in it for half and hour without getting antsy, and (3) could be dismantled easily as I don't have a great deal of storage available.

Any ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

Have a look at the Wee Hoo.


----------



## Dec66 (3 Mar 2016)

Looks good, ta... Can it be taken to bits and stowed, do you know?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Looks good, ta... Can it be taken to bits and stowed, do you know?




I think they can.

*WeeHoo*

There are a couple of other CC members who have one. Do a search as there are a few threads about them. And if I remember rightly, a supplier of the Wee Hoo posted a few times.


----------



## amasidlover (3 Mar 2016)

I have a Croozer Kid for 2 in which I take my almost 7 year old (20kg and 120cm tall) and his 3 year old brother - he still fits ok at the moment, but I'm moving him on to his own bike more often since the combined weight of him, his brother and the trailer are a bit of a struggle on the hills.

There is a Kid for 1 ( https://uk.croozer.com/products/croozer-kid/croozer-kid-for-1-detail/ ) which may suit your needs - it does fold flat with the wheels off, but it would still require a reasonable size spot to put it into for storage.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Mar 2016)

Dumb question - could your daughter sit on a tag-along safely? If so that could be doubly great as she may be able to help with the workload later on.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Mar 2016)

amasidlover said:


> I have a Croozer Kid for 2 in which I take my almost 7 year old (20kg and 120cm tall) and his 3 year old brother - he still fits ok at the moment, but I'm moving him on to his own bike more often since the combined weight of him, his brother and the trailer are a bit of a struggle on the hills.
> 
> There is a Kid for 1 ( https://uk.croozer.com/products/croozer-kid/croozer-kid-for-1-detail/ ) which may suit your needs - it does fold flat with the wheels off, but it would still require a reasonable size spot to put it into for storage.


 
I was worrying how long I would get out of our Kid for 2 trailer as my girls are 4 and 2 this summer but by your reckoning I've another 3 years at least!


----------



## Puddles (24 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Looks good, ta... Can it be taken to bits and stowed, do you know?




Yes they can!

I have no need of my Wee Hoo anymore and I am near you too (Hamble) if you want to come and take a look and even try it out you are more than welcome -Wee Hoos are great!

The seat slides up and down so you can adjust for leg length and my ten y/o still fits in it, mine also has the all weather canopy which makes it covered too.

Send me a PM if you want to have a look.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Mar 2016)

Puddles said:


> Yes they can!
> 
> I have no need of my Wee Hoo anymore and I am near you too (Hamble) if you want to come and take a look and even try it out you are more than welcome -Wee Hoos are great!
> 
> ...


Ta; I'm not near you, in fact, as I live in one of South London's dull outer suburbs, but we will be in the New Forest next week, and if I can get a chance to slip away from the carnage that comprises our family holidays, I'll PM you for a look 

Cheers!


----------



## Puddles (24 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Ta; I'm not near you, in fact, as I live in one of South London's dull outer suburbs, but we will be in the New Forest next week, and if I can get a chance to slip away from the carnage that comprises our family holidays, I'll PM you for a look
> 
> Cheers!




Oops - We have a Wickham here too... so just assumed it was that one, coupled with the New Forest mention 

Yes PM when you are ready more than welcome.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Mar 2016)

Puddles said:


> Oops - We have a Wickham here too... so just assumed it was that one, coupled with the New Forest mention
> 
> Yes PM when you are ready more than welcome.


Ta. The other option might be sending my lad round, who's doing his Masters at Soton Uni.


----------

